# Moving to the US with debt



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

A friend of mine is planning to move to the US from NZ within the next couple of years. He is about $8,000 in debt from student loans he took out and does not think he will be able to pay them off before he moves. When he moves to the US, will the debt follow him? Will it show up on any reports or somehow hinder his visa/citizenship process? 

Thank you very much for your assistance!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

firesoul87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> A friend of mine is planning to move to the US from NZ within the next couple of years. He is about $8,000 in debt from student loans he took out and does not think he will be able to pay them off before he moves. When he moves to the US, will the debt follow him? Will it show up on any reports or somehow hinder his visa/citizenship process?
> 
> Thank you very much for your assistance!


Hi & welcome

I can't help, but I've moved your question to the 'America' forum where someone should be able to help you


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It depends on his creditors. On the other hand there is the moral obligation to pay a lawfully owed debt. Starting a new life with an education you partially stole?


----------



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

I completely agree that he should pay back the loan before he arrives in the US. I just wanted to check and see if anyone knew how it works in the event he didn't. I've read in this forum that with some other countries, the debt won't follow you but once you return to that country you will have to pay it back or suffer consequences.


----------



## realism51 (Oct 15, 2010)

No, personal debt will not affect his ability to come into the US and getting a VISA or anything such as that. On the note of the debt following him, yes most likely it will if those he owes reports to the three credit reporting agencies in america, without paying them they have the option of sueing and getting a judgment but unless its a large lender it is doubtful that they would file while he is in the US, inter country courts can be tricky to handle and most dont want to deal with it at first.


----------

